

A Reluctant Argument Against Putting Content Online - TomOfTTB
http://www.tomstechblog.com/post/Some-Sad-News-About-Online-Content.aspx

======
TomOfTTB
I'll be honest. I'm testing a HN button that I wrote for my blogging platform
(Blogengine .net) and that's why I posted this. So you can feel free to ignore
it and I apologize in advance for the shameless self promotion.

That said, it is an interesting issue and I always appreciate people's
thoughts on what I write so if you have a sec I'd love for you to check it
out.

Anyway...

